# Growing Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

In reading through this forum, I have heard various stories of downoi melting away and so forth. So, I am wondering with my tank set-up are there any adjustments that should be made or problems obvious to those with experience?

*Aquarium/Water Values:* 

Aqarium (65-Gallon/36lx18wx24h):
Temp: 73-75 F
pH: 7.2-7.4 / GH: 11-12 / KH: 1-3
Nitrite / Nitrate / Ammonium = 0
CO2: Current DIY (looking into Pressurized CO2 System)
Substrate: Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate (Black)
Treatment: FlorinAxis Carbon Source & Krebs for PFWA (Daily)
Treatment: Seachem Flourish Comprehensive (x1-2/wk)
Treatment: Seachem Flourish (Root) Tabs (x3 mos)

*Aquarium Lighting Set-Up:* 

Catalina Aquarium Light [T5-HO] (Custom Made): 6700k (x2); 10000k (x2); 15-LED Moonlights
2 6700k 4.75 hrs / 2 10000k - 30-min / All 4 - 30 min / 2 - 10000k 30-min 2 6700k 4.75 hrs : Moonlights 13-hrs.
Given the lighting set-up, I am expecting more compact growth patterns though growth compact or otherwise is the goal :smile:.

Thanks, in advance,

~Tyger~

Addendum: I appreciate all the comments and feedback and welcome any more; thought to be clear, I have not put any in the aquarium as of yet... just asking ahead of time to maximize chances of success. In prep, I have left my entire forground level open (save for a sprinkling of some Anubias Barteri Petite).


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyger said:


> Nitrite / Nitrate / Ammonium = 0


Downoi really needs nitrates and phosphates and potassium. Flourite comprehensive is not strong enough.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Its a pretty easy plant to grow. I suspect your issue is co2. DIY is hard to maintain in that big of tank. And its possible its not taking to the FlorinAxis very well. Assuming Florinaxis is a glutaraldehyde.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

IME....I can say that it doesn't like being shaded. If I have it in direct light, it grows very well. If there are any shadows at all, it just kinda stays put. Now I'm not talking total eclipse type of shadows.

And agreed on the nitrAtes. I just recently added some to a tank with Eco Complete in it and they have perked up rather nicely.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Downoi really needs nitrates and phosphates and potassium. Flourite comprehensive is not strong enough.


SAL... Good to know. So, I should purchase each as an individually bottled supplment?



Nue said:


> Its a pretty easy plant to grow. I suspect your issue is co2. DIY is hard to maintain in that big of tank. And its possible its not taking to the FlorinAxis very well. Assuming Florinaxis is a glutaraldehyde.


Nue, I have definitly come to appreciate that a larger tank is going to be, not only easier, but also more efficently, supplemented with CO2 through pressurized system (w/inline regulator). I am not sure if FlorinAxis is... will check. Could you explain the importance of glutaraldehyde (vs. alternative) as I cannot put your commenting into context understandable to myself?



james0816 said:


> IME....I can say that it doesn't like being shaded. If I have it in direct light, it grows very well. If there are any shadows at all, it just kinda stays put. Now I'm not talking total eclipse type of shadows. And agreed on the nitrAtes. I just recently added some to a tank with Eco Complete in it and they have perked up rather nicely.


James, I will keep the shade aspect in mind and nice picture of some beautiful downoi. Eco-Complete works - good to know. Fortunately, I have a nice deep tank with 18-inches to work with and the entire foreground is open and unobstructed. I am not sure how passing shadows will effect it. I am considering putting in one or two maintained amazon frogbite plants to float around and provide passing shade. It is not my intention to allow them to grow into covering at all (definitely free floating passing could like effect with roots for fry). Any thoughts?

Thanks Sal, Nue, & James. Welcome any additional comments or thoughts as well.

~Tyger~


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally like to buy them individually so that you can tailor the needs of your plants. That's a personal opinion though, and I've heard some people have had success with all in one solutions. 

It'll grow in the shade, the plant just gets a little leggy. It's actually a forgiving plant. Also, root tabs are fantastic for this plant. I got a lot better results with that than any light, co2 or water fertilizers.

Excel's main ingredient is a glutaraldehyde compound. I think he is trying to give you an ingredient to compare the two. Quite honestly, I don't use excel any more, so I am not certain.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Your water is hard, the downoi might have a hard time... I've never had problems with melting keeping my downoi in soft acidic water.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

IME, downoi has grown best in moderate lighting and moderately hard water (gH 7-8). It was actually the only plant that didn't do extremely well in my soft water high tech plant only tank. Now that it's in my sulawesi tank, it's doing growing extremely fast despite not have co2, high light or regular dosing of ferts through the water column. The most important fert seems to be iron.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So here is a question about something I noticed when uprooting my downoi to move it around. I literally had a cluster of 13 plantlets growing from the same stem. They are literally crowding each other. The front left portion completely lifted up.










Here's a piece of the giant with three babies in this crown alone









Anyone else experiencing this? I think it is cool.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sara, if they drop a root they can be seperated to form a new crown. I wish I hadnt nuked mine with excel. Or my pellia for that matter. Im wanting to set up a 65g with this and pellia and I cant find any anywhere.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*Green With J...*



sewingalot said:


> So here is a question about something I noticed when uprooting my downoi to move it around. I literally had a cluster of 13 plantlets growing from the same stem. They are literally crowding each other. The front left portion completely lifted up. Here's a piece of the giant with three babies in this crown alone. Anyone else experiencing this? I think it is cool.


 Wow! Beautiful growth. Um, I think what I am experiencing is friendly _jealousy_! :biggrin:

~Tyger~


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot of it hasn't formed roots yet, but I separated the ones that were rooted. I love watching them growing in and unfurling their leaves. You can actually see it in the second picture.



Tyger said:


> Wow! Beautiful growth. Um, I think what I am experiencing is friendly jealousy!
> 
> ~Tyger~


Oops, didn't see this post, so I'll add it to this post. Tyger, as I said, be brutual with them and hack away. And I've found root tabs are really key.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*!!! Jinx !!!*



sewingalot said:


> A lot of it hasn't formed roots yet, but I separated the ones that were rooted. I love watching them growing in and unfurling their leaves. You can actually see it in the second picture.


11:19PM - Double Post - Hmmm! :biggrin: JINX :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I combined mine.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh! Yes, this is how it propagates properly! And the good news is, you don't need to wait for roots, it roots very happily after being separated.

Also, when I was doing some rooting around in my tank a few weeks ago, i knocked a few downoi leafs off of a few of my plants, and they floated around and I gave up trying to snatch them with a net. Well, last night I was doing some maintenance, and went to pull the downoi leafs off the sponge filter, and guess what... THey had rooted into the sponge! I decided to leave them, why not... Curious to see if they'll actually grow (like a tissue culture almost) or if they'll just be a rooted leaf.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

They'll grow from a leaf. I've done this several times. I am not fond of taking them off without roots. Too often, they melt when I do this. A few days is worth it for me.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmm. this is good news for me. Im wanting to carpet a 65g in these and the leaf experiment might help spread the love a little.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Let some leaves float around the surface and it'll sprout faster.


----------

